# Game #35: Lakers (15-19) @ Spurs (27-10)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ San Antonio Spurs
Wednesday, 09 January 2013
2000H EST
Local Channel: KENS
National Channel: *ESPN*



STARTING LINEUPS

Lakers
G Nash | G Morris | C Sacre | F World Peace | F Bryant

@

Spurs
G Parker | G Neal | C Blair | F Duncan | F Leonard​


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

San Antonio by 15+ points. Duncan and crew sit the 4th quarter.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Strange as it may seem, this may be a win.

Lakers have shown their offense is greatly improved, and San Antonio has been known for some real low scoring games, so we may actually be in good position to outscore them.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm seeing a close game heading into the 4th quarter with the Spurs pulling away down the stretch for an 8-12 point win.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Earl Clark stepping up in Jamison's place.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Nash needs to stop feeding Sacre.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe taking the night off on defense.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Kobe taking the night off on defense.


Why should tonight be any different? He's been taking the entire season off on defense.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe shot that from LA.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

here's another opponent on their way to 120 points - is it too late to bring back Bickerstaff?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ginobili flop.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I can't stand Manu. What a pathetic flopper.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bullshit flop


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Stop running the pick and roll with Sacre. Use Clark or Jamison.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

e-monk said:


> here's another opponent on their way to 120 points - is it too late to bring back Bickerstaff?


I miss Bernie. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jackson shootaround.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

This has been a horrendous defensive performance.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Blow it up...trade everyone for 2nd round picks and cash considerations.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

World Peace sidestep. :drool:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Finally some stops. Let's do this!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What's our point differential in 4th quarters this season? Seems like every game we get a double digit 4th quarter deficit to 3 or 4 and fall short


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

World Peace going hero ball. llullz


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Come on Metta.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

****ing Kobe. ****ing hero. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Too early for 3s.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Earl Clutch.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

10 seconds left. Guess the amount of defenders Kobe shoots over for this next shot?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> 10 seconds left. Guess the amount of defenders Kobe shoots over for this next shot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


3
..


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Why'd Nash give the ball Kobe?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well. I can say I've actually enjoyed watching this team the last two games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I am guessing Earl Clark is going to get some play after Dwight comes back.

Very impressed with this kid.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

How could Metta miss that. This one hurts.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well. I can say I've actually enjoyed watching this team the last two games.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Second that. What great effort. One must ask where has this effort been all season long?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good effort.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's our point differential in 4th quarters this season? Seems like every game we get a double digit 4th quarter deficit to 3 or 4 and fall short
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


You can add another one to that list.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Johnny Football?

****, we have Earl Basketball!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Nash was making me angry with his continued feeding of Sacre. We need Nash to score with this lineup and yet he is passing to the worst offensive talent on the floor.

And when was the last time Jamison had a good game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great to see some effort at the end there, but of course it ended in another loss. We suck.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's our point differential in 4th quarters this season? Seems like every game we get a double digit 4th quarter deficit to 3 or 4 and fall short


0.9


----------

